# Minimalist Horror Ink



## And All That Jazz (Jan 10, 2011)

Sharpie pen on index cards.


----------



## jackartist (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice! Those drawings remembered me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCpjgl2baLs


----------



## And All That Jazz (Jan 10, 2011)

taken from moaimagination.blogspot.com


----------



## adriana1082 (Feb 10, 2011)

freaky and disturbing... BUT REALLY COOL!


----------



## patv83 (May 7, 2011)

Hahaha i love these!


----------

